# All mighty GXE



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello all, i am a new member here and am real keen to get to kow you all. I know about skylines but not enough. I own a 1989 R32 GXE and as powerful and the carby 4 cylinder beast is im thinking about doing a conversion to the mighty rb25det. Any tips would be greatly appreciated (and before someone says "buy a skyline with that rb in it" this is my project car, hopefuly a drift machine by the time im done). Cheers.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sounds cool, have any pics? i saw "GXE" in the title and automaticly thought...........sentra........."another person with a sentra wants to put an rb in it and drift  " :cheers:


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

You're R32 is actually a GXi, powered by the carb'ed CA18i engine.

I also would want to put an RB in. It's do-able, but with the GXi model it is the most difficult. The main reason is that the CA18i, being carb'ed, doesn't have any on the wiring, etc for the RB's electronically controlled engine. So to get the RB in, you'll need the entire wiring setup from the donor car. Usually you only need the main engine harness with ECU, but you'll need the fuse and relay boxes, secondary harnesses, etc. Additionally, since you'll be switching from the CA to RB, you'll need an R32's RB engine crossmember to mount it in.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Pics i will try get up asap, and as for all the wiring i have a mate who can help out with that. I didnt realise about the crossmember though...
At the moment im saving for the engine and box. The only mods i have are super low king springs and 17" Advanti Orphaks. Ive been told its a GXE because the i ment injected, thanks for letting me know what it really is. When i got the car it was debaged so i had no idea. I also live in New Zealand where there is RB's and skylnes all over the show, getting the parts isnt at all hard.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> You're R32 is actually a GXi, powered by the carb'ed CA18i engine.
> 
> I also would want to put an RB in. It's do-able, but with the GXi model it is the most difficult. The main reason is that the CA18i, being carb'ed, doesn't have any on the wiring, etc for the RB's electronically controlled engine. So to get the RB in, you'll need the entire wiring setup from the donor car. Usually you only need the main engine harness with ECU, but you'll need the fuse and relay boxes, secondary harnesses, etc. Additionally, since you'll be switching from the CA to RB, you'll need an R32's RB engine crossmember to mount it in.


It might be the R31 GXE with the CA20E... but its probably the GXi


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> You're R32 is actually a GXi, powered by the carb'ed CA18i engine.
> 
> I also would want to put an RB in. It's do-able, but with the GXi model it is the most difficult. The main reason is that the CA18i, being carb'ed, doesn't have any on the wiring, etc for the RB's electronically controlled engine. So to get the RB in, you'll need the entire wiring setup from the donor car. Usually you only need the main engine harness with ECU, but you'll need the fuse and relay boxes, secondary harnesses, etc. Additionally, since you'll be switching from the CA to RB, you'll need an R32's RB engine crossmember to mount it in.


I would like to clear up the misconception about the GXi model skyline. First of the car is not a carbie, as most people would think. It is also fuel injected as all other skylines. The injection system consists of a single throttle body injector. The ca18i therefore is fuel injected and has an ecu and harness. The ecu is usually located under the kickpanel on the front passenger side of the vehicle.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Granted the CA18i's Throttle body fuel injection isn't a true carburated system, but it was the first phase of carb replacement that is a bolt on replacement. It is basically a carburator that has force feed fuel, not vacuum feed. Many Japanese companies/tuners consider this an "injected carburator" and not EFI system, which is why the CA18i engine code has the "i" (injected) and not the "E" (Electronically Concentrated engine Control System) designation. 
The single fuel injector, as you mentioned, is located on the upper throttle body. Obviously mounted above the lower throttle body, which is where the actual throttle body valve is located. Fuel is mixed with the air prior to the intake manifold (much like the carburated system).

It's nothing like the Multi-Port Fuel Injection system that all the other same gen and up Skylines use, which has the fuel injected just prior to the intake valve. (The newest Skylines use a Di, Direct injection that puts it directly into the cylinder)
I did over simplify the explanation for the idea behind the engine swap. But the CA18i's ECU is so basic, that it doesn't have even a quarter of the sensors/relays/electronic controls that the RB's require. That's the reason Nissan themselves didn't give the CA18i engine the "E" designation in the engine code.

The fact is any Skyline basic engine swap between types usually requires the engine harness/ECU swap also, some require very minor rewires. But when the GXi has an RB engine installed, it usually requires the entire wiring to be swapped and/or major rewiring. 
I'm not saying that it isn't do-able or that anyone shouldn't do it. I was just making a simple explaination to convey the extra work that will be required. Extra work that will be WELL worth it for anyone willing to tackle it!


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

The conversion as you mentioned is possible. It has been done recently on an automatic GXi. The engine was upgraded from the ca18i to an rb25det. Works well and car goes sideways nicely


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Far out, i had no idea what my car was, i was under the impression that it was a crapy carby. Thanks heaps. Im stunded.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

P.s. if im going to do this, im going to do it right and make it manual


----------

